# Green County Bio Stimulant pack 5 month results



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

So when I purchased the Greene county bio stim pack I was very skeptical of what it would actually do. Back in May I pulled 6 and 4" plugs for a soil sample. Neither plug showed roots, the 4" showed roots when you peeled 1/2" of the soil off.

Tonight, I pulled 6" plugs from the same general area and now the roots are hanging 1/2 to 3/4" out of the bottom of the soil plug. So from May to September and 3 sprays later the roots are about 3" longer and the mid roots are fatter than before.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Wow! This is great to hear also those post rain improvements. This has me excited about results I'll see from the soil activator pack.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I will repull soil plugs in May and September to keep track of progress. So far happy camper.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I'll be honest when you posted the pictures after the rain that is what pushed me over the edge to buy, but now hearing the other positive results I am glad I did.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> So when I purchased the Greene county bio stim pack I was very skeptical of what it would actually do. Back in May I pulled 6 and 4" plugs for a soil sample. Neither plug showed roots, the 4" showed roots when you peeled 1/2" of the soil off.
> 
> Tonight, I pulled 6" plugs from the same general area and now the roots are hanging 1/2 to 3/4" out of the bottom of the soil plug. So from May to September and 3 sprays later the roots are about 3" longer and the mid roots are fatter than before.


Mind sharing details about your applications? How much of what, how often?

I just received mine and seems like everyone has a drastically different approach.

Your drainage results + this update are very encouraging!


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I am doing 3 ounces of Humic 12, RGS and Air 8 per 1k every 30-45 days For my yard it boils down to 2 cups or about 16 ounces of each product. I have stopped using the microgreene with the combination because the 4 seem to mix and make the iron staining supercharged.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm a believer as well. To me is day an night for my lawn.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> I am doing 3 ounces of Humic 12, RGS and Air 8 per 1k every 30-45 days For my yard it boils down to 2 cups or about 16 ounces of each product. I have stopped using the microgreene with the combination because the 4 seem to mix and make the iron staining supercharged.


Interesting. I thought GCF in one of his videos said not to go below 6oz/M with Air8?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Possibly, I am doing it every 30 days on the button.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> Possibly, I am doing it every 30 days on the button.


Definitely prefer to follow someone's pattern who has shown great results.

I think GCF even conflicts themselves. The paper with the bio stim package said to do all of them monthly at minimum dose, then one video says to only do two humic treatments a year. Then the youtubers are all over the place.

I think in the end it may not really matter how you apply it.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I have been applying Humic 12 with fertilizer applications if we are more than 10 days outside the normal regiment.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> So when I purchased the Greene county bio stim pack I was very skeptical of what it would actually do. Back in May I pulled 6 and 4" plugs for a soil sample. Neither plug showed roots, the 4" showed roots when you peeled 1/2" of the soil off.
> 
> Tonight, I pulled 6" plugs from the same general area and now the roots are hanging 1/2 to 3/4" out of the bottom of the soil plug. So from May to September and 3 sprays later the roots are about 3" longer and the mid roots are fatter than before.


Thanks for posting your results. Did you, by chance, compare the plugs from the biostim treated area with an area that was not treated?

I've been applying at the highest label rates, but for next year, I think that I will move towards what you have been doing: Lower rates every month-month1/2


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I can pull plugs of the next door neighbor but probably wont be a good indicator as they dont fertilize as often as they should.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

The way I see it is, humic substances chelate and hold onto nutrients, whether they be in the soil or you adding fert. So, if you are using RGS which has humic, fulvic, and kelp, I use that once a month when I fert. The humic is a larger particle and will work in the soil so really, you can put that down anytime including granular products. For fulvic, it is a small particle and I think I read that it can enter the plant through the leaf (don't quote me on that one!). So, fulvic will be great to apply along with fert, especially if you are doing a liquid treatment. Kelp has many compounds and minerals, stimulates plant and root growth, so this can be absorbed through the leaf surface as well as the roots. The combination of humic substances with the kelp will help extend the release as well as help keep those nutrients plant available. So, adding fert on top of it will help do the same with the minerals in the fert. Knowing what each substance does, you can really break down each product from GCF and use them to suit your needs.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@95mmrenegade can you see how many hairs off of the main roots are branching off, and what the density is?


----------



## spinard (Sep 24, 2018)

NeVs said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly, I am doing it every 30 days on the button.
> ...


The difference in recommendations may depend on whether you're a professional lawn care provider vs. a DIY-er. They specifically say on the insert for the soil activator pack that a DIY-er may want to apply 3oz./1000sqft monthly. They refer to this as the "spoon feeding" method. Monthly applications are probably not feasible for the professional.

Having said that, I just sprayed my very first application of RGS and Air-8 last night. I had a terrible time with the product clogging the hose-end sprayer. I watched as the spray gradually turned from brown to clear. Thought it may have been my (old) sprayer, but it clogged a second one as well. That basically meant my coverage was probably not even, and I never did get all the product down (close enough when you're still spraying after the sun goes down!). I'm really hoping for great results, because dealing with that stainy, mess stuff with clogging issues will not be worth solving.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> @95mmrenegade can you see how many hairs off of the main roots are branching off, and what the density is?


I will pull another plug and snap some pictures so you can see before and after.


----------

